# why can't Lyft update my driver profile pic?



## Higster4ever (Jul 25, 2015)

My Lyft mentor took a not-so-great pic of me in full sunlight. Lyft asked for a new pic, so I emailed them a replacement driver pic. I've followed up with multiple emails thru the app; but now 13 days later, they've still not updated my pic, and no reply at all.
Any ideas?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah no shit, mine looks awful from the direct 90 degree sunshine I was standing in.


----------



## squirtlekip (Jul 19, 2015)

They took like a week for me.

Its nice to have it changed though, seems to help my ratings. I've yet to get a "you look like a serial killed in your pic but you're cute and nice irl" since the change which is cool


----------



## Higster4ever (Jul 25, 2015)

still no change; what the hell do I have to do to get thru to change this pic?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Literally just got approved 5 mins ago. My pic looks like that of a serial killer. Not driving til they let me change it.


----------

